
Japanese Waltzing Mouse (2014) - polm23
https://mouseinterrupted.wordpress.com/tag/japanese-waltzing-mouse/
======
polm23
Had never heard of this before but saw it as a throwaway reference in an old
story. In Japan they are apparently known as Komanezumi (spinning top mouse)
or Mainezumi (dancing mouse) and said to come from China.

[https://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/word/%E7%8B%AC%E6%A5%BD%E9%BC%A...](https://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/word/%E7%8B%AC%E6%A5%BD%E9%BC%A0/)
[https://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/word/%E8%88%9E%E9%BC%A0/](https://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/word/%E8%88%9E%E9%BC%A0/)

~~~
Danieru
Hey Paul, nice to see on you HN. How likely do you think it is that China is
the origin of the mice? Doubly so these mice being brought over during the
closed country policy of Japan era.

~~~
polm23
Oh, hey Dan!

The mice seem to have become popular around 1890, so that was after Japan had
opened up. No idea if the mice actually came from Japan or China though,
haven't been able to find much of anything about them that isn't in the linked
article.

------
bitwize
I remember a genetics exercise in high school biology that involved "running
mice" and "waltzing mice" with a recessive gene selecting for the "waltzing"
trait.

Also, William H. Gates?! Billg's granddaddy?

~~~
loser777
Unfortunately it might be a case of (no relation, just coincidence) since the
article is marked as communicated in 1925 (from a LSU affiliation) while
William H Gates II was born in Washington in 1925 according to his wiki page.
There are further publications from "WH Gates" an LSU affiliation going into
the 1930s.

~~~
polm23
WHG II is Gates's father, so his grandfather would have the same name, and the
date would be fine.

I can't find much info on WHG I, but it seems like maybe he was a banker,
which would make it surprising if he was writing about mice.

